# July 1st and 4th



## nealtw (Jun 30, 2017)

Have a good weekend everyone. Be careful out there.:canadaflag::wavingflag:


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 30, 2017)

Happy Canada Day to you brother.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 30, 2017)

Happy Holidays to all our folks! 

Remember, if you drink, don't drive and if you drive, don't drink and arrive alive.

&#127482;&#127480;


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2017)

Happy Holidays all.


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 30, 2017)

oldognewtrick said:


> Happy Holidays to all our folks!
> 
> Remember, if you drink, don't drive and if you drive, don't drink and arrive alive.
> 
> &#127482;&#127480;



A wise man once said.  If you drink a fifth on the fourth you may not come forth on the fifth.


----------

